# Video wird zu schnell abgespielt



## idigsk (25. April 2002)

Wenn ich mir ein MPEG oder AVI Video anschauen will, spinnen alle meine Player. WinDVD hat Probleme, WinMedia Player auch und bei DivX Codecs Der Playa auch. Die Bilder werden zu schnell abgespielt und der Sound springt die ganze Zeit. Was kann man da tun?
Idigsk


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Da alle Player spinnen, liegt das wohl an Windows und damit an den Treibern. Installier mal Grafik und Sound neu. Wenn das nicht hilft, seh ich keine andere Möglichkeit als Win neuzuinstallieren.


----------

